# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  How to attach hydration pack to Molle II?

## SFBayARea

Hi guys, my first post on this forum.

I recently picked up very nice slightly used Molle II rucksack and I am extremely happy the way it sits on my back and amount of gear I can load in this bag.

I do have a question though, I am looking at the Molle II hydration pack on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110825958003...#ht_2046wt_955 

How do I attach hydration pack to my Molle II rucksack?

Thanks.

----------

